# Nadine Krüger's Abschied im "Sat.1 Frühstücksfernsehen"



## Netto (7 Apr. 2009)

Hallo, 

ich suche den Abschied von Nadine Krüger am 31.03.2009 ausm "Sat.1 Frühstücksfernsehen". 
Unzwar vom Anfang an als sie Kerzen für einen Kuchen anmachte, bis zu den Nachrichten. 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## astrosfan (8 Apr. 2009)

Hi netto,
nicht ganz so wie gewünscht, aber vielleicht gefällt Dir das:
http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=244252

Gruß,
astrosfan


----------



## Netto (8 Apr. 2009)

astrosfan schrieb:


> Hi netto,
> nicht ganz so wie gewünscht, aber vielleicht gefällt Dir das:
> http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=244252




Danke, schon mal ein Anfang. Sehr schöne Bilder. :thumbup:


----------



## NAFFTIE (12 Apr. 2009)

auch sehr nett die dame


----------

